# Themed Images



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

OK tying this into the additional fling now with the FrÃ¤ulein

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=64511

*Themed Images*

Gave me a great idea keeping with spring and fling. *Themes*. So when asked what should I wear out to dinner I remembered a certain dress.

Now my attempt at a theme. See what you guys can do tying a watch or anything with another thing and end result a theme. Come on now thinking caps on..............

So below I tried to tie a Russian Watch with a Russian Siberian Tiger and my old new friend wearing her Siberian spring dress. Now that's a theme, see what you guys can do how many things you can tie in together............


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Tigress

Cool eh! Crap its got Russian, German, kitty, stripes, boob, tongue, ears and sparkles off the crystal. Snapped the pics when we got back

Now she seems to be nodded off and has claimed my pillow and is under the sheets lmao

.........


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I put a lot of work into this you know

please note also has fur and chains

.......


----------



## demonloop (Mar 26, 2010)

Great theme, here's my addition...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

OK I'll add.

My theme is "Tacky"



> *tacky*
> 
> adj tackier, tackiest Informal
> 
> ...












Big M doing her best Bette Lynch impersonation and a Two Tone Rolex










:lol: :lol:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> OK I'll add.
> 
> My theme is "Tacky"
> 
> ...


I hope that,s your hairy arm Mr Bond and not Big M,s.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Great piccies James I wonder if it,s possible to have some pictures of the tiger without the skin on just to keep us old men happy I,m sure the mods wont mind. :thumbsup:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Ha, no! I keep my promises to my gal/s and don't betray the trust. Heaven forbid I am ever asked to commit I have to make that promise, well we will see maybe this year or next. But what I do promise to I keep. Been taking images like this my whole life through 35mm, medium format now digi and I don't like to post certain images unless given permission and actually not into nudes I would prefer clothing on and sexy but yea have a lot of skin but not weird stuff

Let me help you with the *Theme* thing. Not to tie it in with my theme.

- But lets say you order Chinese Takout, have them send chop sticks too. You know that Chinese watch you have, now you have a setting, of course if you have a Chinese mistress now you have three for the setting.

- Hmmm, Swiss watches, Swiss cheese, fondue etc, well if you have a Swiss mistress now throw away the cheese lol.

- German, I could have used a German watch with this friend because she is German.

- Does not have to be watches, but something you took or put together with something you took.

- Colors, patterns, likenesses etc. In mine I used patterns and two Russian themed items yea I have the raw images too

- Military etc. Do you or does your pet look like you or your other? There is a theme I think.

- Does your wife have orange skin? Well get a bag of oranges, or with that orange dialed dive watch. Red dialed with some various red fruit apples, watermelon.

- Black & white opens a host of pattern and shading themes

..........


----------

